# need bleachers\grandstand. any one know were to buy or how to make grandstand\bleache



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

i am trying to find bleachers and or grandstand any know were i can buy them ho scale? or how to make them? i need a decent amount so if any one does any custom work please contect me. at [email protected] or on here

thanks


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

man i saw a place that made the buildings and they had plans for them


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok i found this one and i know somewhere there are plans to build them but i cant find them but you can get buildings and all from these guys http://www.scalebuildings.com/164grand.htm


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Tech/ho_tech.html

This has plans for a Press building, grandstands ( In Coral I have them converted to a PDF by one of our fine memebers here if you need them.) and a few other things. great site and I think the oneOk was thinking of.


Coach


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

On this german site, the guy is selling a CD full of all original Faller houses in paper to be printed out...
Here


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey that's cool those paper cut outs look good! If you could duplicate the old Faller stuff in paper/cardboard it might work out pretty good for looks at least. That stuff is hard to come by. :thumbsup: 

I have some antique Faller stuff on my track:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*AFX Grandstand Clones!!*

I did convert those Corel files into GIF's a while ago (what Coach is talking about...). And it looks like the original Corel files are missing from that server. Once I find my FTP password for that server I need to update the Vargo Speedway website.

Here is a link to the Planet of Speed BBS topic where I actually built a grandstand from my templates. It came out really well. You should be able to print out the templates at normal size to pattern the plastic sheet. The links to the GIF templates are also in this topic:

http://planetofspeed.net/BBS/viewtopic.php?t=2614

Here's what they look like:










-Scott V.


----------

